# php5 pcre



## chavez243ca (Nov 13, 2009)

Working with Apache 2.0.x, PHP5 on BSD 7.2 AMD64

now, once upon a time when I did the make, I believe it ask me if I wanted to build with bundled pcre, I may have said no.  Several deinstalls, reinstalls, make clean etc later I cannot seem to get it to prompt me for that option again.  I know if I can get it to build the bundled pcre, all my other problems will be solved.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 13, 2009)

'make config'


----------



## chavez243ca (Nov 13, 2009)

done several times - has not worked.  

I mean, it was insofar as I can select / deselect that the various modules, but I don't get the option regarding bundled PCRE.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 13, 2009)

Not in lang/php5-extensions?


```
[X] PCRE        Perl Compatible Regular Expression support
```


----------



## chavez243ca (Nov 13, 2009)

using php5-extensions works to a point - fails on php5-filter, but that's after php5-pcre.

phpinfo(); output gives me:

```
PCRE (Perl Compatible Regular Expressions) Support 	enabled
PCRE Library Version 	3.9 02-Jan-2002
```
phpinfo(); on another, working platform gives me:

pcre

```
PCRE (Perl Compatible Regular Expressions) Support 	enabled
PCRE Library Version 	7.9 2009-04-11
```


----------



## chavez243ca (Nov 13, 2009)

ok - got it


```
cd /usr/ports/devel/php5-pcre
make config
```

select Bundled PCRE


```
make deinstall
make reinstall
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 13, 2009)

Right, I glossed over '_bundled_', which is indeed where you found it


----------



## chavez243ca (Nov 13, 2009)

no worries - I've been glossed over all day!

;-)


----------

